# Number 4 is finished....UPDATED PICS



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 28, 2016)

This is a blast! Ground this one from a blank and shaped it on my new toy, a VAN SANT MULTITOOL ATTACHMENT M482 mounted on my 8" Delta variable speed grinder. I picked up some belts 2" X 48" from Tru - Grit 350 to 650 and man let me tell ya they eat steel! I tried to hold and do a hollow ground but it was a pain, so i will be looking for me a hollow ground attachment later on. I wanted something similar to the Sharp Fingers like i did before ... the length is around 1/4" shorter the blade depth is 1/8" more at the back and the handle is shorter by an 1/8" the sweep on top is less drastic as I just liked the angle better. The rivets in the back are press type nickel plated and as i was drilling for the third one I snapped my bit...so I just used a forester bit and drilled out each side to put the knife pins to cover up the bad drill. I love using the snakewood for handles and the yellowheart for spacers as it gives a great contrast.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2016)

Awesome knife!! I need different angle shots though. I want to drool some more....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice looking knife Pappy! Who made the damascus? I agree on more shots. I'd like to see those liners


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 28, 2016)

Don't hold out on us!! More pictures!


----------



## Molokai (Apr 29, 2016)

Great looking knife. Accidents happen, it's good you manage to save the wood. Sometimes you just can't, hate when it happens. That's why I started making jewelry from messed up knife scales. :)
Leather sheath is also your work ?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 29, 2016)

thanks everyone for the comments...first I will take outside pics today in the sunlight instead of indoors as I hate flash shots! Second I got the blank off of ebay from Alabama ...third the sheath is one of the original Schrade sheaths for the Sharp Finger it is a close fit but it does fit nonetheless... if I called parts of the knife by their wrong name my bad as I really do not know what part is called what, but hopefully you can figure out what I am describing...pappy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 29, 2016)

OK BETTER PICS...NOW I HAVE QUESTIONS...I USED A FRICTION POLISH FOR A SATIN FINISH BUT WHAT DO YOU GUYS USE? SECOND I WANT TO GET SMALLER DIAMETER RIVETS THEN COVER THEM WITH THE KNIFE PINS WHERE DO I GET SOME? AND LAST HOW DO YOU PRICE YOUR KNIVES?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 29, 2016)

That is a beauty.


----------

